# cobia from the beach



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

One of the good things about being unemployed is all the free time I have to be on the beach fishing. I have'nt caughtalotof fish , but Iam not complianing. the reason for this post is I would like to get some ideas about targeting cobia from the beach. ie baits ,rigs. I am good at reading the beach for deeper holes and rip currents and am able to cast long distance. It would be great to catch one of these fish and say it was more than just dumb luck, although some of that would bewelcomed. All the info you guys give me will be much appreciated.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Get a cheap step ladder and take it out as far as you can and stand on top and use a cobia jig and toss out and retrieve. Look for the brown fish on the surface and cast in front and bounce the jig past him.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

Hmmm, thanks for the reply Lobsterman. Here is the scenario from this morning, the waves are flat to ocasional two footers, I can see the sand bar ,it's about 100yards out ,the water out there is around 2 maybe3 feet deep,I would need to carry the ladder out there through water thats maybe 6 to 8feet deep, set the ladder up in 2 foot waves ,hook a 20lb fish and then get myself the ladder and the fish back to the beach. I think blind casting might be better for me.


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

:doh


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Lobsterman is right on the ladder, I used to see 2-3 people on ladders during the run in the Marimar beach area when i was working out there. They would use 8-10' step ladders and mount rod holders on them. Getting out to the sandbar is only 4' at the most in that area. Carry a Pompano pole with a jig and fish and wait for the cobia to show. When they cruz the beaches they are between the first and second bar or on the bars themselves alot...you don't have to go out too far. I personally would bring a gaff for wrestling a cobia back to the beach...and don't worry about your ladder....it won't go no where as your beaching you fish.


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

Get to the beach at first lite.. i have seen them within easy casting distance from shore especially with the flat calm mornings we have had.. some will come right up to shore...

if there is a north wind you might have some luck ballooning or garbarge bagging a live eel or pinfish way out there.. main problem will be the ducks,gulls and pelicans screwing things up. 

rich


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

All good ideas here,thanks for the help. Hope next post will be about landing one


----------



## Frogfish (Apr 5, 2010)

Geez, for someone asking help you sure are picky! Like said before, the stepladder the best way to target them. I've never done it personally, but my buddies have and they've done fairly well. set up your ladder on the bar, get on top and wait for cruising fish. Once you hook up, play it until its close enough, then either gaff it through the head or boga it. Then you should slip a game clip on. Then take your catch on the game clip back to shore. you can leave the gaff in a holder on your ladder. Like someone said above, your ladder wont swim away. It will be there when you get back.


----------

